# Wife wants me to dress better, wtf?



## needguidance

So my wife and I got back together after 4 months of being separated. So I asked her one day like out of the guys she dated, what are some good qualities they had that I could work one? One of the guys she dated was an ex that she knew for awhile, longer than she had known me. She said she hated the way I use to dress (mind you Im 25, I sometimes where graphic T's but I prefer polo's, V-necks and button downs) compared to him. Her exact words were "it was a breath of fresh air". Now I wasnt dressing like a bum while were together. She actually use to get mad because she claimed when I went out with my friends I would wear something stylish but when I went out with her I wouldn't look as good. I only wore my stylish stuff if we went to dinner but I dont always dress casually when I go out with my family. She said this guy was wearing True Religion. Its an American brand but its freaking expensive! I was thinking why the hell would I buy a pair of $200-$350 pair of jeans? I'll spend money on my shoes, if I buy jewelry, and my shirts because I feel like those are things that people notice. Hell Ill spend a few hundred dollars on sunglasses but not jeans. It really pissed me off when she said that and made me reevaluate my wardrobe. What does TAM think about it? Like why is she saying Im a horrible dresser 4 years later after she started dating someone else? Oh and shes 28, her ex is 31.


----------



## 827Aug

Clearly none of us can see how you look when you go out with your wife. But, I'm looking at the bigger picture. You have much more significant problems in your marriage than how you dress.

What's this about being separated? And her seeing her ex? And comparing your style to that of her ex? It is possible to dress nice without breaking the bank. Your wife sounds as though she is hung up on brand labels and quite materialistic. If that goes against "who" you are, then she's not in love with the "real" you.


----------



## Jane_Doe

I've had a hand in changing my H's wardrobe too (but he admitted he needed it, plus he was losing weight and needed new clothes anyway). But there's a fine line (actually, it's not fine, it's a giant chasm) between showing someone what can look great on them and criticising them and telling them 'that's not how my ex dressed' or 'you look like a bum', even if you asked for ways to improve.

I didn't get much about what she actually wants you to be wearing, except for 200-350 dollar jeans? (Which to me sounds just as ridiculous as 200-350 dollar sunglasses but that's me.) Does she want you to dress like her ex, i.e like a 31 year old?

A bit of wardrobe experimentation is fine, if you both have the money/desire to go shopping. Tell her she can dress you up for the day, and you can see how you feel. You'll probably find middle grounds where you both think you look great.


----------



## RandomDude

> Tell her she can dress you up for the day, and you can see how you feel. You'll probably find middle grounds where you both think you look great.


Oh do I dread those days
Feel like Ken from Barbie, like a fking doll

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lnP3Nqa7NA


----------



## Entropy3000

On the one hand dressing better makes perfect sense. I like my wife to dress nice when we go out so perfectly normal.

However, your wife having a high sex drive while being separated and her wanting to practice celibacy now is of much greater concern. 

Think nuclear disaster versus some lint on your shirt.


----------



## Mavash.

Entropy I looked it up and you're right. I found the post and that's exactly what she said.

To the OP if she wants to practice celibacy now that you've R what you wear is the least of your concerned. And I'm guessing just wearing a $300 pair of jeans isn't likely to make her want to have sex with you.


----------



## costa200

Just read your original thread. So your wife and separated, she banged some guys a lot, now she is back and doesn't want sex... And you're here, concerned about your clothes? WTF man!

Can i ask you why are you willing to bend over and take it for this woman?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Your wife should of never slept with her ex while separated working in reconciliation with you. Also, she can not change who you are or how you wear your clothes. We all have our own tastes.

You know what's funny, my husband and I will dress very similar. We usually match whatever we are wearing that day. Sometimes I wonder if we do this subconsciously. We even have matching pj's.lol. How corny is that?


----------

